#      ,  20
!
  (),  2.0 (2.0.35.5) (http://v8.1c.ru/buhv8/)
1: 8.2 (8.2.13.219)

     (, )  43   10               20    ,   (200 ).    ,           ,      20 .      ? , ,  .

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

> 43   10


 ?

     ,  23  .

----------

?  ,  43 ,  21 .  21      .

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

21 - .

----------

,  23  -  .     43    20 ?

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

- 23 .

----------

,    ?

----------


## Izraya

> ?
> 
>      ,  23  .


 ?
 , , 20  21 - 

 :          (, ),          - , -  .   ,     /   . 200  -  .      ?  -  0,01  0,02 ?    ?

----------

,  0,45   9 !   ,    43  10,  10  20,         43 ,   10

----------


## Izraya

> - 23 .


  ,   ,       -    .        -   /      . ,      .43,          , .. 10 43,     20-        .       .23.      ,    ,   23- ?      20,  23 -   .   ,      .23          ,       23.

----------


## Izraya

?

----------



----------

..    ,    ?

----------

.        20 ,       20 ,     ?

----------


## Izraya

> ,  0,45   9 !   ,    43  10,  10  20,         43 ,   10


        .

   ,      , ..  ,       -  10-),   .      ** ,          ,      (-  )  ,         .         ,       ,       (, ,  1    -  ).     ,        ,      , , -     -     -  ,    ( ) ,     .  .   ,   .
P.S       ,    .  -  ,   ( ) -    :Frown: .  .

----------


## Izraya

[QUOTE=;53695211]      20 

  ? 20 43 -? 
  ,   ?
1060 -  
20 10 -     
43 20 - 
10 43 -      

     20 ?

----------

,    ,  10  20

----------


## Izraya

> ,    ,  10  20


  . ,          (,   ,     10   20 ),        .    , ..        -   200     20000. ,     -         .   ,  ,    .       .   (       ),  ,    .      , ... :Frown:

----------

,       ,      .  ?

----------


## Izraya

> ,       ,      .  ?


,  ,     ... , ,  ,  ,  .    - ?

----------

1.     - 43/20,  20/10
2.   10/43
3.  - 20/43
4.  -

----------

- 62/90, 90/20

----------

- -   -   "        ".    ?    ?

----------


## Izraya

?, ..           ?
     ? ..           ?
        ,     ?
  ,    ,    - ?
.

1.    - 43/20,  20/10 - 
2.   10/43 - 
3.  - 20/43 -  ,   ?

----------


## Izraya

> - -   -   "        ".    ?    ?


 ,

----------

,      .   ,           , ..

----------

,         ,      .

----------

3.  - 20/43 -  ,   ?[/QUOTE]

,  20/43,  20/10. -  -   10  ,      20

----------

> ?, ..           ?
>      ? ..           ?
>         ,     ?
>   ,    ,    - ?
> .


  ? 
           ?
 ,       ,    ,   43      ,    -  .

----------


## Izraya

,       ,    , 

 -    . 
  -  ,     .
 43 .     ,   .
  "      "?     ()    ()    ?       ( )   ()    ?

----------

, ,           .    .                   ,  ,   43   10      .     ,  .     43  10        ,        ( ),

----------

,   43, 10   ,

----------

,   ,         ,    .     ,           ,     .

----------


## Izraya

.   ,      200      ?

----------

,

----------

,  .     1   ,               1)         ,   ; 2)    - - ,     ,    .     .   Izraya    )))

----------

